# Rock Of Love Bus: Anyone Watching?



## jen77 (Jan 4, 2009)

Anyone gonna watch this tonight??? I am! 

I also wanna see Charm School reunion to see Megan get beat down


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 4, 2009)

The only rreason I'll watch the reunion is to see Megan get what she deserves! I only wish I could jump through the TV and join Sharon.

I'll probably watch Rock of Love Bus. Is it me or does it seem like the girls get trashier each season. I mean, it looks like he stopped his tourbus in front of a porn studio and yelled "HOP ON IN, LADIES!!!!" and the first 20 girls who wandered into the bus got to be in the cast.


----------



## brittanymorgan (Jan 4, 2009)

of course i am gonna watch! i watch pretty much watch all of the celebreality shows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





dont judge me......


----------



## mtrimier (Jan 4, 2009)

Team Sharon all the way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know about this bus. Really the only thing I want to see is Brett Michaels without makeup and that damn hat and bandanna, but I will probably get sucked into the skankiness when they start having a marathon.


----------



## jen77 (Jan 5, 2009)

WOW is all I gotta say! I think it's gonna be a interesting season
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think my highlights were-
the dj lady with her genital herpes/ gonorrhea paper
the girl that came out and kissed Bret after she got done puking 
and I think the topper would have to be the shot that I'm almost positive the girl took outta the other's um.....privates


----------



## panther27 (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_The only rreason I'll watch the reunion is to see Megan get what she deserves! I only wish I could jump through the TV and join Sharon.

I'll probably watch Rock of Love Bus. Is it me or does it seem like the girls get trashier each season. I mean, it looks like he stopped his tourbus in front of a porn studio and yelled "HOP ON IN, LADIES!!!!" and the first 20 girls who wandered into the bus got to be in the cast._

 
Yeah,eww.They're all pretty nasty.Effin trashtastic.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jen77* 

 
_WOW is all I gotta say! I think it's gonna be a interesting season
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think my highlights were-
the dj lady with her genital herpes/ gonorrhea paper
the girl that came out and kissed Bret after she got done puking 
and I think the topper would have to be the shot that I'm almost positive the girl took outta the other's um.....privates_

 

I think u basically said everything I wanted to say. The herpes/gonorrhea papers were my fav cause how can u play that off? I mean really she probably printed them off the computer before she came just to check on some "conditions" she was having. He got rid or her and "vagina shot" girl  which was disappointing but Im sure the other tramps on there will provide good entertainment with out them.


----------



## panther27 (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_I think u basically said everything I wanted to say. The herpes/gonorrhea papers were my fav cause how can u play that off? I mean really she probably printed them off the computer before she came just to check on some "conditions" she was having. He got rid or her and "vagina shot" girl which was disappointing but Im sure the other tramps on there will provide good entertainment with out them._

 
Yeah,I couldn't believe that about that dj girl.That's probably why Bret kicked her off,I'm sure


----------



## mizuki~ (Jan 5, 2009)

Nuts I don't have cable at the moment. Can anyone tell me what this is?


----------



## ticki (Jan 5, 2009)

it's like a huge train wreck waiting to happen, and i'm sure i'll watch it.  god they're so trashy, but some of them have great makeup!  haha!  i'm such a tool.


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 5, 2009)

One of them looks like that STD Daisy De La Hoya... it's crazy.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 5, 2009)

^^^ Do you mean the one who took the shot out of the chick vag?
She sort of looks like a drunk, skanky whore version of Cheri Oteri.
Did you see her makeup? It's like she purposely made it look trashy with the uneven lipliner and the messy, glittery eyes.

I'm curious to see how you'd take a shot out of someone's pussy... like do you pour it in there???  *blurg*


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 5, 2009)

^^I saw that part and it was awkward! I'm glad that Brett didn't pick Gia to be on the bus and Nikki as well. This one is going to be very interesting. I saw the Charm School reunion as well and I'm glad that Sharon poured her drink all over Megan of what she said about Ozzy and she deserved it. I hated Megan since Rock Of Love 2, I Love Money and Charm School.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_^^^ Do you mean the one who took the shot out of the chick vag?
She sort of looks like a drunk, skanky whore version of Cheri Oteri.
Did you see her makeup? It's like she purposely made it look trashy with the uneven lipliner and the messy, glittery eyes.

I'm curious to see how you'd take a shot out of someone's pussy... like do you pour it in there???  *blurg*_

 

They had the shots in little test tube looking things...the rest is up to your imagination.


----------



## ashk36 (Jan 6, 2009)

There were at least 4 times during this show when I felt awkward and embarassed just watching it! Seriously! First off, Dj booby buttaface's rap was ridiculous, and the STD fact sheet seriously made me have to look the other way from my own tv. Then there's the girls dancing all whorey and humping each other on stage with Brett, while there's kids and shit in the audience. Then we have chicks taking test tube coochie shots, which is just fuckin disturbing. Top that all with free liquor 24/7, cause we all know what a cool idea it is to start downing tequila at noon, and what do you have?

VH1. 

And I have no shame in watching this crap either. I've had a crush on Brett Michaels since I was in kindergarten. 

One more thing...is anyone else at least a little freaked out by some of this boobage? Big boobs are one thing, I think they're just lovely, but when you've got em pushed up to your throat and they stop looking like nice cleavage and start looking like a 2 huge goiters growing out of your neck...well, it's not so attractive anymore.


----------



## mtrimier (Jan 6, 2009)

lol! Goiters. hee!

neck chesticles are not hot.


----------



## panther27 (Jan 6, 2009)

The only reason I'm watching is Bret Michaels,I've always thought he was hot.And I loveee Poison.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 6, 2009)

Brett Michaels looks so much like Goldie Hawn, it's crazy: Is Bret Michaels the Long Lost Son of Goldie Hawn? | The Rim Of Hell
BM (lol) is prettier than the majority of the girls on the show. He has to wear a weave.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_There were at least 4 times during this show when I felt awkward and embarassed just watching it! Seriously! First off, Dj booby buttaface's rap was ridiculous, and the STD fact sheet seriously made me have to look the other way from my own tv. Then there's the girls dancing all whorey and humping each other on stage with Brett, while there's kids and shit in the audience. Then we have chicks taking test tube coochie shots, which is just fuckin disturbing. Top that all with free liquor 24/7, cause we all know what a cool idea it is to start downing tequila at noon, and what do you have?

VH1. 

And I have no shame in watching this crap either. I've had a crush on Brett Michaels since I was in kindergarten. 

One more thing...is anyone else at least a little freaked out by some of this boobage? Big boobs are one thing, I think they're just lovely, but when you've got em pushed up to your throat and they stop looking like nice cleavage and start looking like a 2 huge goiters growing out of your neck...well, it's not so attractive anymore._

 

Ha ha ha! Frankenboobs! Yeah, some of those girls look like wax figures gone wrong.  I think he must be into that look, though. Some Remind me of "Janice" from The Muppet Show.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...-MuppetsTV.png


----------



## ashk36 (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_Ha ha ha! Frankenboobs! Yeah, some of those girls look like wax figures gone wrong. I think he must be into that look, though. Some Remind me of "Janice" from The Muppet Show.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...-MuppetsTV.png_

 

NIIIIICE!!! if i had any photoshop skills, i would take that picture and cover her in tattoos, and it'd be a spitting image of 75% of the chicks on the show.

i have to say though, the brunette with the tats and the cheek piercings is super hot. i could just stare at her. kinda like kristy jo on last season...i would watch so i could just stare at her. sooooo pretty.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 8, 2009)

omg!
i watching it part by part on vh1.
the shot off the nani?? absolutely inappropriate. if that's how she gets down then it's all good but out in front of everyone? nasty. and so is the trick that let her do it.
and now...........
marcia is in the bathroom puking her guts out from getting trashed and then KISSING BRETT with the dorito/tequila/stomach acid breathe?! get the f*ck out! NASTY!! did she get sick from the f*cking river dancing she was doing???
these b*tches are CRAZY!!!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 8, 2009)

okay i have been a faithful "rock of love" fan because brett is absolutely GORGEOUS
but..........
is his hair fake? i've always wondered about this and at times........ it never looks real. lol!
it's got that synthetic sheen to it.....
he's hot either way but damn


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jan 8, 2009)

Lmao. I love trashy tv.  He isnt looking for love!! He's looking for air time, ratings, money and sex on the side. Lets be serious those girls arent looking for love either. Bret take of the man liner... and ugh the weave and pouty lip thing he does makes me want to vomit . He is the Man version of the girls he brings into the show. With that said... I cant wait till next episode!!!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DominicanBarbie* 

 
_Lmao. I love trashy tv. He isnt looking for love!! He's looking for air time, ratings, money and sex on the side. Lets be serious those girls arent looking for love either. Bret take of the man liner... and ugh the weave and pouty lip thing he does makes me want to vomit . He is the Man version of the girls he brings into the show. With that said... I cant wait till next episode!!!!_


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_^^^ Do you mean the one who took the shot out of the chick vag?
She sort of looks like a drunk, skanky whore version of Cheri Oteri.
Did you see her makeup? It's like she purposely made it look trashy with the uneven lipliner and the messy, glittery eyes.

I'm curious to see how you'd take a shot out of someone's pussy... like do you pour it in there???  *blurg*_

 
Yeah, that hot mess.
Full on Collette Reardon makeup:






...yet, Collete is a much sexier.


----------



## User35 (Jan 11, 2009)

lol I freakin love that cheri oteri picture

but those girls are the nastyest trashyest girls yet! YIKES!!! 
I cant wait to see that Tool Academy show. I wanna see some muscle guys ,half naked, acting all crazy. Lol


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 12, 2009)

Tool Academy is pretty much a reversed "Pick-Up Artist"!


----------



## sinergy (Jan 12, 2009)

omg..as trashy as they all are, i find myself looking forward to watching it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what i want to know is how long before the porn star gets kicked off? isnt she screamin psycho to him yet?


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 12, 2009)

Ooo, I got sucked into watching last night's episode.  I can't resist the trashiness  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Looks like I have a new Sunday night show to watch for awhile...


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 12, 2009)

it is a trainwreck! (yet, i can't stop watching)


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 12, 2009)

Does Bret not know that half the girls on his show are/were porn stars?
I don't see why he's so concerned about that one chick just because he's happened to see one of her videos!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 13, 2009)

Train wreeeeeeeeeeeeck! I can't look away! LOL 

Nah, I'm not really that into it. I've never really been into Bret Michael's shows.


----------



## jen77 (Jan 13, 2009)

So I wanna know which one he tells to get the f*ck out next week, I think for having a boyfriend?


----------



## MissAlly (Jan 16, 2009)

I like the show.I'm so amused by all of the trash on it.


----------



## MissAlly (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jen77* 

 
_So I wanna know which one he tells to get the f*ck out next week, I think for having a boyfriend?_

 
I'm dying to see who it is!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 21, 2009)

brett is so fake anyways. he wouldve picked heather the 1st time around if he really wanted ''love''. he trapped her into a question and then dumped her for the cameras. so stupid.


----------



## ashk36 (Jan 23, 2009)

these girls are all half his age, too. i know age is just a number, but when you put rock star + age into the mix, it's less love more FACE TIIIME!!! these bitches just want their 15 seconds of fame. bret micheals has become flavor flaaaav!!! only with less catch phrases. i can't count how many times i've heard him say, "HIYOOOO!!" or "ahhhh, (insert chick name here), what can i say about (insert chick name here.)" i have to admit, though...i do look forward to watching this crap every week. ohhh i'm a sad little girl.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 23, 2009)

When they did the ice hockey game and that girl fell on her head, that was the best moment thus far.

Her shit BOUNCED! lmao


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 23, 2009)

i think that girl melissa had it after she semi-popped her implant! why would she get on her cell and talk that loud about brett! i mean i agree with her, but something set her off. she was obviously faking it and it was actually hard to tell! u know every 1 of those other girls are too, their just better at being hookers 4 now.


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 23, 2009)

Glitter-eyes stole used socks! And no explanation as to why! 
POR QUE?!!!!!!!


----------



## jen77 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wonder which one is engaged?


----------



## mizuki~ (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_Glitter-eyes stole used socks! And no explanation as to why! 
POR QUE?!!!!!!!_

 
And empty ketchup packets. Weirrrrrdo.

I think it's a little funny that Bret has extensions


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Jan 28, 2009)

I absolutely love this show. It's such great trash. I remember the other day my boyfriend called me from work and he was like JAMIE!! Did you watch ROL yesterday? It was some serious funky shit! (aka the episode where the girl stuck the shot tube up that girls hoo-hah). I can't wait for the next episode, only a couple days away!


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 28, 2009)

i wanna know who is engaged too, jen77!!


----------



## ms.marymac (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_i wanna know who is engaged too, jen77!!_

 




I wonder if it is Beverly? They all seem to be picking on her, and she was kind of shady with the drummer. I am gonna miss the Brazilian chick!  She was funny.  She told that bottle of Tequila that it was going down.


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_I wonder if it is Beverly? They all seem to be picking on her, and she was kind of shady with the drummer. I am gonna miss the Brazilian chick! She was funny. She told that bottle of Tequila that it was going down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha all that girl cared about was that damn Tequila bottle, she was SO funny. I will defininately be missing her. I honestly don't think it will be Beverly that's engaged. I think it's going to be someone that nobody would ever suspect.


----------



## panther27 (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeupaddict88* 

 
_Haha all that girl cared about was that damn Tequila bottle, she was SO funny. I will defininately be missing her. I honestly don't think it will be Beverly that's engaged. I think it's going to be someone that nobody would ever suspect._

 
^^^Maybe that Britanya girl?


----------



## ms.marymac (Jan 29, 2009)

Let's see...we have c**chie shots,  someone calling out Bret's weave, a popped breast implant, a girl trying to get up on Bret's band members, an engaged girl...what's next? I predict a fist fight with the ambulance called and two of the girls hooking up.


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_^^^Maybe that Britanya girl?_

 
Maybe. Or maybe it's Ashley. I don't know. She's always into everybody's business like it's her own, it'd be funny if the table was turned onto her.


----------



## panther27 (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeupaddict88* 

 
_Maybe. Or maybe it's Ashley. I don't know. She's always into everybody's business like it's her own, it'd be funny if the table was turned onto her._

 
hmm,yeah could be,true.she would so be a hypocrite lol


----------



## sinergy (Jan 29, 2009)

HIIIYYYOOOO......hahahahahaha ashk36 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Im curious to see what Brett looks like without his weave. I mean it looks so dang fake, I just want someone to pull it sideways, so I can see how bald he really is.


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Jan 29, 2009)

Haha seriously. And that one episode where he tried being all snarky and was like yea I get the finest extensions from Europe or w/e he said. Brett my dear, it still doesn't change the fact that you are old and going bald. Except it, it's life.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 29, 2009)

I wanna give Natasha a makeover!  She would be so hot without those stupid blond streaks!  They remind me of the gray one Stacy London had on WNTW.  Totally distracting and not flattering whatsoever!


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 30, 2009)

i think they could ALL use a makeover!


----------



## jen77 (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm just not feeling this season as much as the first two. It's been kinda boring so far, and Bret doesn't seem to be into any of the girls really.


----------



## sinergy (Feb 16, 2009)

^I agree, its boring and none of the girls are especially fun to watch, or laugh at. they arent very attractive either.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 16, 2009)

The only one who looks good to me is that Latina girl with the dimple piercings.

Everyone else can jump off a bridge looks wise.


----------



## User35 (Feb 16, 2009)

^^^^yeah but she is dumb as a bag of rocks.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_^^^^yeah but she is dumb as a bag of rocks._

 
I'm certainly not having fantasies about caressing her intellect with my tongue


----------



## User35 (Feb 16, 2009)

lol yeah she has a hot body, and a very pretty face. She does have looks going 4 her thats for sure.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Feb 16, 2009)

I can't stand ashley... the chick who says bitch weird in every like interview thing she does. Soooo annoying. And also the girl who says "what the french?" come on. 

Anyway this season is alright. there isn't one girl that I want to win I think they all suck pretty much. haha


----------



## jen77 (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kdemers1221* 

 
_I can't stand ashley... the chick who says bitch weird in every like interview thing she does. Soooo annoying. *And also the girl who says "what the french?" *come on. 

Anyway this season is alright. there isn't one girl that I want to win I think they all suck pretty much. haha_

 
I know that drives me crazy. I think it was episode before last I believe everytime she spoke that was coming outta her mouth


----------



## sinergy (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_The only one who looks good to me is that Latina girl with the dimple piercings.

Everyone else can jump off a bridge looks wise._

 

i was thinking that too, after I posted, that she was the only cute one, but dam she is a little on flighty side. I love her dimple piercings, have liked that look since I seen that girl on LA Ink with them..dont think I could rock it, lol, but its cute on them.


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kdemers1221* 

 
_I can't stand ashley... the chick who says bitch weird in every like interview thing she does. Soooo annoying. And also the girl who says "what the french?" come on. 

Anyway this season is alright. there isn't one girl that I want to win I think they all suck pretty much. haha_

 
Lol! I am in LOVE with Ashley. I know it sounds weird, but she's the only one who stands out to me at all. She says weird stuff, and Farrah calls her "A-Bomb" (which is my nickname with my friends!). Maybe it's because we share names that I like her so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus... "If you're going to date a rockstar, you better get used to falling off the stage *bettttch*."     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Lol... she rocks my socks. I'm gonna follow this thread and keep being a Ashley Lover for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(But I don't think anyone else on this one stands out that much. Maybe Britanniya (girl with the piercings on her cheeks)... but other than her... no one really. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ms.marymac (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_^^^^yeah but she is dumb as a bag of rocks._

 
Aha ha! I was just about to post that she was as dumb as a box of hammers. Yeah, she's really pretty but even Bret was like, "Daaang".  She jumped in those new girl's faces for no reason and looked even more stupid. 

I don't really see anyone that stands out, Ashley the A-Bomb and Miss What the French seem to just be there for laughs and drama at this point.  I don't think anyone can bring it like Heather did.  He just needs to give up looking and see that Heather is his rock of stripper love, lol.


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_Aha ha! I was just about to post that she was as dumb as a box of hammers. Yeah, she's really pretty but even Bret was like, "Daaang".  She jumped in those new girl's faces for no reason and looked even more stupid. 

I don't really see anyone that stands out, Ashley the A-Bomb and Miss What the French seem to just be there for laughs and drama at this point.  I don't think anyone can bring it like Heather did.  He just needs to give up looking and see that Heather is his rock of stripper love, lol._

 
I agree. I don't know if any of the girls on this one are even there for him, or good for him. And he's messed up in the head IMO. 

When Ashley was crying over him or whatever... he was like "Honestly... Ashley crying over me, it's turning me on a little bit."

Everything turns this man on apparently...


----------



## wifey806 (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jen77* 

 
_I'm just not feeling this season as much as the first two. It's been kinda boring so far, and *Bret doesn't seem to be into any of the girls really*._

 
i agree. no real chemistry other than lust. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_The only one who looks good to me is that Latina girl with the dimple piercings._

 
i know! everytime i see her i think "she could totally work for MAC, I bet you she works for MAC" heehee


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_


i know! everytime i see her i think "she could totally work for MAC, I bet you she works for MAC" heehee_

 
I lol'd because I think the same thing!


----------



## jen77 (Feb 22, 2009)

No new episode tonight, because of the Oscars.


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jen77* 

 
_No new episode tonight, because of the Oscars._

 

Bummer :/


----------



## SChotgurrl (Feb 22, 2009)

Nooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## jen77 (Feb 22, 2009)

I was reading on another forum, that the girl that got eliminated last week[Jennifer] is the daughter of Jeff, Gretchen's late fiance from Real Housewives of OC. Which makes sense since she was upset over her father that passed away, and led to her elimination.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Feb 22, 2009)

Boo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish there was an episode on tonight, I missed last weeks!

Like you all, I think the girl with the dimple piercings is super cute. I love that look, though doubt I could pull it off.
And, I actually really like Ashley! I mean I totally understand why people say she's stupid/annoying, but I think she's hilarious and it seems like she really likes Bret.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_I agree. I don't know if any of the girls on this one are even there for him, or good for him. And he's messed up in the head IMO. 

When Ashley was crying over him or whatever... he was like "Honestly... Ashley crying over me, it's turning me on a little bit."

Everything turns this man on apparently... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Omgsh! My best friend & I watch this show together and we make fun of that ALL THE TIME. On all the seasons, Bret will always be talking about something weird the girls were doing, almost making fun of them, and then he'll be all "It was kind of a turn on." xD


----------



## panther27 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jen77* 

 
_No new episode tonight, because of the Oscars._

 
booo,I don't even watch the damn Oscars,and I'm sure I'm not the ony one!


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brokenxbeauty* 

 
_And, I actually really like Ashley! I mean I totally understand why people say she's stupid/annoying, but I think she's hilarious and it seems like she really likes Bret.



Omgsh! My best friend & I watch this show together and we make fun of that ALL THE TIME. On all the seasons, Bret will always be talking about something weird the girls were doing, almost making fun of them, and then he'll be all "It was kind of a turn on." xD_

 
YES! Ashley Lovers! ~high five!~


Me and my friend make fun of it too, it's so funny. Like... it turns you on when people cry? Da fuck?


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 25, 2009)

Man this season just can't compare to the other 2. But yet I keep watching..lol
This season it seems like Bret just wants a bootycall for when he's touring. He eliminates any girl who he "doesn't have a connection with". And by "doesn't have a connection" I'm sure he means she won't give him any. Did he eliminate that belly dancer girl because she said she didn't want to have sex for a long time?

so..do you guys think Natasha is/was really a dude?


----------



## panther27 (Feb 25, 2009)

^^^Yea,Bret is definately not looking for love,this is all for ratings and money.


----------



## wifey806 (Feb 25, 2009)

did we ever find out who's engaged? i've missed a few episodes...


----------



## panther27 (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_did we ever find out who's engaged? i've missed a few episodes..._

 
No,that's what I was wondering,maybe it's now a future episode?


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Man this season just can't compare to the other 2. But yet I keep watching..lol
This season it seems like Bret just wants a bootycall for when he's touring. He eliminates any girl who he "doesn't have a connection with". And by "doesn't have a connection" I'm sure he means she won't give him any. Did he eliminate that belly dancer girl because she said she didn't want to have sex for a long time?

so..do you guys think Natasha is/was really a dude? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't think Natasha was really a dude, her full name is Scarlett Mei Dior. Which by the way is a KICK ass name. 

*ANDDD*, since I just googled her name... and found nude pics of her... yeah, she's DEFINATELY a woman. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_did we ever find out who's engaged? i've missed a few episodes..._

 
I think it's Brittanya (girl with dimple piercings) because I'm actually a weirdo and I was the On Demand (for comcast) outtakes and extra footage. And there's footage of Farrah and Natasha screaming at Brittanya for having a ring on! So I'm guessing it's her.


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_I don't think Natasha was really a dude, her full name is Scarlett Mei Dior. Which by the way is a KICK ass name. 

*ANDDD*, since I just googled her name... and found nude pics of her... yeah, she's DEFINATELY a woman. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_

 
Gahhh!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your poor eyes! I've already learned NEVER to Google ANY of Rock of Love girls anymore. *shudder*

And wow her full name is beautiful..how come she doesn't use that name instead?


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Gahhh!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your poor eyes! I've already learned NEVER to Google ANY of Rock of Love girls anymore. *shudder*

And wow her full name is beautiful..how come she doesn't use that name instead?_

 
I have no idea... she really should have. But maybe she didn't want her name out there? Her father is supposedly really rich or something, I'm not sure. 

Yeah... I wish I didn't google her real name... but it was a kinda accident?

AND NANA KEEPS STARING AT ME!!! D:


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Gahhh!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your poor eyes! I've already learned NEVER to Google ANY of Rock of Love girls anymore. *shudder*

And wow her full name is beautiful..how come she doesn't use that name instead?_

 

That's got to be her stripper/porn name. And I am not surprised she has porn pics online, didn't they say she owned/worked at a brothelat the beginning of the show? 

This week was just meh.


----------



## jen77 (Mar 2, 2009)

Kelsey, Farrah, and Ashley were all just a hot mess last night.

Ashley is even more obnoxious when's shes drunk.


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 2, 2009)

I didn't see this week's episode yet D: Noooo spoilers plz!


----------



## ashk36 (Mar 4, 2009)

That Ashley chick comes across so skanky. I'm embarrassed to share the name with her. 


Oh what am I saying, pretty much all the girls on the show come across as skanky! But I bet a few of them would be super fun to party with.

And Farrah's boobies scare me. They look like they could just explode at any given moment, sending tons of candy flying through the room. Pinata boobs.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_That Ashley chick comes across so skanky. I'm embarrassed to share the name with her. 


Oh what am I saying, pretty much all the girls on the show come across as skanky! But I bet a few of them would be super fun to party with.

And Farrah's boobies scare me. They look like they could just explode at any given moment, sending tons of candy flying through the room. Pinata boobs._

 
omg i was thinking the same thing about her boobs. they start right underneath her chin!! and they're so huge that they're shiney! hahaha!!


----------



## ashk36 (Mar 4, 2009)

You ever wonder what they look like up close? I bet they're all veiney and stuff. I bet she uses foundation on em. I mean they're so damn close to her face all the time I guess she'd kind of have to, right?


----------



## Lauren1981 (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_You ever wonder what they look like up close? I bet they're all veiney and stuff. I bet she uses foundation on em. I mean they're so damn close to her face all the time I guess she'd kind of have to, right?_

 
oh hell yeah!
shit, i'd have all kind of primer and bronzer all over mine if they were that huge. ha! hell, if they start at my freakin MANDIBLE i might as well make them match. lol!!
i bet they're FULL of green veins.
and i was so behind so i watched that ep where she slid down the slip and slide with the hot dog and i swear it look like straight implant. like, no skin over them. just implants sitting in plain view on her chest. ha!
they're so gross! guys can't SERIOUSLY like them!!


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 4, 2009)

Lol. I finally watched the new episode and laughed at how Farrah, Ashley and Kelsey were all drunk. They're so stupid sometimes.

But in the end I still like Ashley :3


----------



## wifey806 (Mar 6, 2009)

So, Taya's (s/p?) whole Penthouse Pet routine *is* getting kinda old. Especially after she worked the hell outta that pole...


----------



## astronaut (Mar 6, 2009)

I think it's hilarious how they all like to insult each other's appearance, calling one another ugly as if they're the most attractive one of the land. Sorry, but I beg to differ.


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_So, Taya's (s/p?) whole Penthouse Pet routine *is* getting kinda old. Especially after she worked the hell outta that pole..._

 
It's Taya. Lol. Yeah... you don't get those sort of moves from just being a Penthouse Pet.


----------



## jen77 (Mar 6, 2009)

Bret's E True Hollywood Story premieres tonight.


----------



## sandrrra (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_No,that's what I was wondering,maybe it's now a future episode?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I read somewhere that it was Kami who was married..which could be since she decided to leave? Maybe their saving that part for the unscene footage episode?


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 11, 2009)

I didn't know there were so many moms (Ashley, Taya, Brittanya, Beverly & I don't know who else) on the show...they should NOT be on the show acting in slutty ways if they have little ones at home who could possibly be watching 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I completely forgot that Brett has 2 daughters! I hope he doesn't let them think it's okay to be acting like the wh*res on his show..that's just messed up..


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_I didn't know there were so many moms (Ashley, Taya, Brittanya, Beverly & I don't know who else) on the show...they should NOT be on the show acting in slutty ways if they have little ones at home who could possibly be watching 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I completely forgot that Brett has 2 daughters! I hope he doesn't let them think it's okay to be acting like the wh*res on his show..that's just messed up.._

 
Yeah, for real, something makes me think he doesn't let his daughters watch the show. And if he does... eugh... 

Anyone see the teaser for the new episode? I'm sorry... but I want to see Brittanya smack Heather upside the head


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_Yeah, for real, something makes me think he doesn't let his daughters watch the show. And if he does... eugh... 

Anyone see the teaser for the new episode? I'm sorry... but I want to see Brittanya smack Heather upside the head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know! Better hope she doesn't have any plates handy!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_
Anyone see the teaser for the new episode? I'm sorry... but I want to see Brittanya smack Heather upside the head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So do I!!!


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 

 
_So do I!!!_

 
w00t! ~high five!~


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Mar 13, 2009)

the unblended smokey eyes are really killin me!


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 16, 2009)

MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Brittanya spit on her. Oh, I died.

But Ashley left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm so upset...


----------



## Lauren1981 (Mar 16, 2009)

what the fuck beverly??!! and WHY did brett keep her??
first i was BAFFLED because she's there "for brett" but going on about how much of a nobody she looked like because her ex didn't show up. i'd be happy as HELL if my ex didn't show up! lol! but after a while i wanted to slap my tv because i was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO tired of hearing it.
she's got some serious issues. she doesn't have custody of her kids right?? that's gotta be a sucky situation she's in....
brittanya? rude as fuck. i see her getting a little mad but i am NOT a fan of spitting. seriously. that's disgusting.
ashley's situation had me dying! lmao!! first of all james is FUGLY as all hell but the fact that he kept saying "nobody can pull my p*ssy" was hilarious. mainly because he kept saying it like he had no other sentences in his vocab but also the fact that brett "pulled" his "p*ssy" not long before that was even funnier. what about when ambre asked her who james was??? "he's my bf..................................f" HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
i'm actually sad to see ashley go because she did keep me laughing
great episode but he should have sent bev home. send all three of those broads and just kept mindy, taya, and jaime. WAIT! he should have sent jaime home too.
what was up with taya's crazy boyfriend with that 90's silk v-neck on??!!
i liked mindy. she was honest and straightforward about her ex.
heather still looks like a drunk brothel mom


----------



## Lauren1981 (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_the unblended smokey eyes are really killin me!_

 
omg!!!
can you imagine their fotd's????

Lid: carbon
crease: carbon
outer v: carbon
highlight: nothing

it's like they do the tape trick but put it on the brow. they all have that same sharp as black line over the top!!


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_heather still looks like a drunk brothel mom
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just pee'd a little. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree about Beverly... she seems to have a lot of issues. 
And yes, I'm heartbroken to see Ashley go because she was my favorite, I never thought she would actually WIN but hey, he could have kept her a little longer so that I could have more laughs out of her. 
"He's my BF..... F" LOLZ


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Mar 16, 2009)

^^^lmao!!!


----------



## astronaut (Mar 17, 2009)

Aww I didn't see the exes episode.


----------



## jen77 (Apr 13, 2009)

So what did you think of his pick?

I honestly didn't think it would be her, I thought it would have been the other one. I just don't think they go together for some reason.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't like Taya at all. theres just something about her that isn't right... idk. the whole penthouse things is weird. 
i thought for sure that he'd pick Mindy. oh well. 
i guess we'll see at the reunion if he and taya are  still together.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 13, 2009)

^Me neither! I was so mad that he picked her over Mindy! Mindy would've been the right choice. Can't wait to see the reunion next Sunday.


----------



## BloodMittens (Apr 13, 2009)

Ugh, they won't be.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_omg!!!
can you imagine their fotd's????

Lid: carbon
crease: carbon
outer v: carbon
highlight: nothing

it's like they do the tape trick but put it on the brow. they all have that same sharp as black line over the top!!_

 
Hee-fuckin-larious! Or for a few of them the highlitght is just an unblended streak of Crystal Avalanche.

I also thought Mindy was a better choice but it doesn't matter because we all know the relationships NEVER last. I'm already waiting for "Rock of Love Train", "Rock of Love Submarine", "Rock of Love Segway"....

Have I already mentioned that watching Brett Michaels eat the faces off kiss these women is like watching an episode of the L-Word? He's prettier than the majority of the girls on his shows.

And Taya's eyebrows bug me. They need to be closer together.

Okay, I'm done.


----------



## panther27 (Apr 14, 2009)

Eww,they won't last!They're probably already broken up.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Eww,they won't last!They're probably already broken up._

 
EXACTLY!!!
i couldn't believe he picked taya! she annoys the hell out of me. i was SURE he was gonna pick mindy. she was a slight boring but that's just compared to all those other drama-loving broads. she's prob cool as hell in real life.
i have to be honest tho
i have missed ashley sent she got voted off. she was freakin hilarious


----------



## jen77 (Apr 14, 2009)

Saw a clip of the reunion on VH1 today, but it only lasted a second and didn't really show anything.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 16, 2009)

^^i saw a clip last night that showed bret with his tongue shoved down mindy's throat...


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 17, 2009)

PSH! There's no ring in that box! Everyone including Bret knows this won't last..hah

I'm excited about the reunion though. Hope there's plenty of drama


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 17, 2009)

Will anyone be watching the Daisy Of Love show???


lmao


----------



## V2LUCKY (Apr 20, 2009)

Who watched the reunion?......... I don't wanna comment on it only cause there might be people who haven't seen it yet.


----------



## BloodMittens (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Will anyone be watching the Daisy Of Love show???


lmao_

 
I WILL! OHH! ME ME ME ME! ~raises hand~ Idk about me, I like Daisy actually, one of the FEW people who do. She may be a trainwreck, but I think she's cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yeah, I watched the reunion show today... and oh GAWD. Natasha <3333 "SIX FIGURES! SIIXXXXXX FIGURES ON PORN! SIX FIGURES!!" Hey... if you like what you do, whatever. LOL.


----------



## funkychik02 (Apr 21, 2009)

Natasha beat up Skipper.


----------



## BloodMittens (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *funkychik02* 

 
_Natasha beat up Skipper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
And I laughed 8D


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 21, 2009)

Okay... the reunion show makeup was gorgeous on some of the girls... why can't they learn a few tips from the MUs so we don't get the same old overfrosted browbone with the unblended black smokey eye.

And did that one blonde chick with the fake boobs in porn (really narrows it down huh) say her grandpa was black when she got in a fight with the black chick?

I'll be watching Daisy Of Love but I still think Heather should've gotten her own show too!


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_And I laughed 8D_

 
What was that!? I just saw heels and hair, then a bunch of security.  Who did she jump on? It was so Jerry Springer.  Might as well said "You don't know me, you don't know me!"


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Will anyone be watching the Daisy Of Love show???


lmao_

 

Im not sure If I will watch, but my friend works at night clubs as kind of a photographer (basically she has to go around taking promotional pictures of slutty girls lol) and Daisy was the special guest last week at the club she was working at and my friend said she snorted coke the whole time in her VIP area, got shitty wasted and spent the last part of the night puking her brains out.  Also someone my sisters bf knows was on Daisy of Love and he said she pretty much hated him the whole time because he was blonde and she said he reminded her of Brett, but anywhooo he said that he would set an alarm clock for like 4 in the morning to be able to go to the bathroom without any of the cameras around, and one time he was um doing his business I guess and all he heard from outside of the bathroom was a fight starting to happen and they burst in the bathroom and he said the camera man had his camera like all in his junk hahahaha


----------



## User35 (Apr 22, 2009)

Daisy of love ?? no thanks...I cant stand her ! SUPER trashy and annoying. Her face looks like a little dog and her expressions are over dramatic and ridiculous.

whoever said Heather should have gotten a show I agree! I have always liked her.


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 22, 2009)

The reunion sucked..I was hoping for something different for once. Not the same ol' "well..we haven't seen each other for months so I can't say for sure me & Bret's relationship will go any further"...pleaseeee!

Daisy of Love?? Yes please! Can't stand that girl's face but I love these shows. The dudes all look...gross. Lovin' the triplets though


----------



## panther27 (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxsgtigressxx* 

 
_Im not sure If I will watch, but my friend works at night clubs as kind of a photographer (basically she has to go around taking promotional pictures of slutty girls lol) and Daisy was the special guest last week at the club she was working at and my friend said she snorted coke the whole time in her VIP area, got shitty wasted and spent the last part of the night puking her brains out. Also someone my sisters bf knows was on Daisy of Love and he said she pretty much hated him the whole time because he was blonde and she said he reminded her of Brett, but anywhooo he said that he would set an alarm clock for like 4 in the morning to be able to go to the bathroom without any of the cameras around, and one time he was um doing his business I guess and all he heard from outside of the bathroom was a fight starting to happen and they burst in the bathroom and he said the camera man had his camera like all in his junk hahahaha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ya know,somehow I'm not surprised to hear this!


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_The reunion sucked..I was hoping for something different for once. Not the same ol' "well..we haven't seen each other for months so I can't say for sure me & Bret's relationship will go any further"...pleaseeee!

Daisy of Love?? Yes please! Can't stand that girl's face but I love these shows. The dudes all look...gross. Lovin' the triplets though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, the rocker triplets! Very Hanoi Rocks.  I have seen pics of them around the net for a couple of years-they seem to be quite the staple on the strip.


----------



## funkychik02 (Apr 23, 2009)

The Sunset (s)triplets are sexy


----------

